# Healthy2aHundred and HikingwithMules!



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*MISTAKES MADE with BLOG*

Realize almost immediately that was a big mistake to let GoDaddy talk me into using their blog format. Will transfer blog to WordPress when possible, for now, since google gives no priority when even the correct word-for-word blog title is typed in, but instead pops up someone else’s similarly named blog, I will have to rely on typing it here to get it to take people to my blog. Will see if this works better for people, as they’ve told me are seeing video but not blog. Click on the link below!


**Moderator's note:* link removed as not allowed in our rules***


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Kinda weird to see a fitness blog on a horseforum...Are you doing this to be more fit for riding?


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

No, I'm not trying to get fitter for riding, because decided probably won't be riding anymore, don't want to fall off and break anything. However, I love this site (do have 2 mules, so qualify in the equine department) and it's my new passion since semi-retiring to want to help people my age (baby boomers) to be healthier longer. Some of you younger folks might look to see what's coming down the road and want to start getting healthier now, too. Just sayin' ...


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Big learning curve — mission statement*

In CA for short trip, due to both parents suddenly in hospital. Took 19-year-old grand-daughter, hoping can convince her to move in with parents, as worried about them living by self on country acreage now surrounded by huge city. We enjoy seeing the horses in their pastures, rotated around on their land by a nearby riding stables so as to keep grasses down in fields, but have no time this trip for any riding.

Instead, while doing morning jog/walk, I realize that FIRST PAGE of this H2aH member journal should have actually been the Mission Statement. How could I have overlooked that important part? Here it is. Thanks for visiting —LP

HEALTHY2AHUNDRED
MISSION STATEMENT

This is last third of my life.
I am becoming an old human being.
I have seen the misery that often comes towards end of life.
COPD, Congestive Heart Failure, Diabetes, Alzheimers
How can I lessen the risks of that happening?
There is a way. It may be possible.

I live in a tiny “Blue Zone”.
I will start yoga with meditation.
I will do balance and core-building exercise.
I will add High-Intensity Interval Training aerobics.
I will eat vegetables, nuts and beans everyday.
I will find sources of social support.

This is my 40-year experiment.
Can I finish before my mind leaves?
Decide to start a blog so others can join me.
It will include stories of farm, mules, dogs, walks.
It may include anxiety & depression.
Will others find interesting?
Does it matter?

Welcome to our journey.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Unhealthy old age looks frightening*

Nothing to light a firecracker under my aerobics, exercise and better eating program like seeing both parents suddenly become old people. Dad 86, Mom 81 — just last visit found them interested in lots of things and other people, animatedly planning development of property with sale of some acreage so as to have funds in case “someday” need in-home care. 

This year emergency trip to California due to both parents in hospital; mom with fall, broken arm, bleeding on brain; dad pulling cherry pie out of oven, it slipped, 3rd degree burns on leg and foot, getting IV antibiotics. Many talks with brothers and sisters, will caregivers be needed now? Who has time to stay with them?

Luckily, both back home before I left, well enough to look after each other, although worn out from experience; conversations now totally about doctor appointments, results of x-rays, EEGs, CT scans, MRIs, wound care, nurse visits.

Wanted to skip my routine on first morning due to car needing washed, early doctor appointments. Reminded self that yoga with back-strengthening stretches is 10-minutes, balance and core-building exercise routine is 8 minutes. Hard to find space in crowded bedroom, but see reason now to prevent falls for myself. Got up earlier and did both routines. 

Next day was planned for visits to other family; involved long drives. Again want to skip the aerobics workout, but decided if going to avoid heart disease, must keep up the high-intensity interval training. Had brought shoes, lightweight tights with built-in skirt, fanny pack with water and timer. Headed out the door. Enjoyable once under way.

Empty rural area when I was growing up, now houses crowding along the roads. Many with horses on 2-acre parcels, beautiful route with gentle hills. Start out with my usual Willie Nelson song in head, tempo just right for very slow jog, Mamas Don’t Let Your Babies Grow Up to be Cowboys; have fun changing words to fit situations presenting at home, such as “Don’t Let … Date Cowboys” or “Don’t Let Grand-daughters… be Cowgirls.”

Day will be 100 degrees, but cool enough still at 7 a.m. Think as moving slowly along that my extremely snail-paced jog reminding me of song just heard in littlest grand-daughter’s school play called Frog & Toad. A “snail-mail train” made up of about 8 cute kids in shell costumes with antenna on heads, large to small, marching thru audience with snail-like movements singing about delivering a piece of mail to Toad. Can’t remember the words except, “we put the go in escargot.” Will ask grand-daughter to teach me words on this year’s pack trip.

Have one day when get back home to take animals out for a pre-conditioning hike, then leave next day for gentle 6-mile hike to camp area on river; hike next day almost straight up to small lake for fishing. Only 5 people this time (3 adults, 2 young girls); much easier than trips with 9 or 10, may take only the two small mules. 

Lots to think about as I finish 4th interval with jogging just when coming up parents’ long driveway. Steeled self for a long day of stop-and-go driving in heavy CA freeway traffic. Would be on the road 2 hours to sisters’ house joining her at a church BBQ, not back until late evening. 

Decide is good that new aerobics program seems to be giving me more energy, as these days are long and mentally wearing. Can’t wait to get back home to regular morning walks with animals. Hope husband is remembering to move mules off pasture each night. Hope he’s going uphill with dogs; want him to be getting more aerobics, but making new habits is hard. 

Eating healthier most difficult for both of us; since Blue Zones show less meat, more plants. Promise self will eat better once home. Will learn to cook Indian dish called “dal”. Think is lentils with curry. For now, we head off to parents’ favorite frequent breakfast at one specific Taco Bell location, where think was told they give “free milk to seniors!” 

(Mother told me, “studies show Taco Bell most-healthy fast food place.” I’ve given up trying to tell her that probably only if she gets plain bean burrito instead of nachos with cheesy sauce for breakfast. Remind self to say, “God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change.”)


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Blue Zones Favor Social Connections*

Great walk up hill with dogs on Saturday morning. Even got husband to come; changing his exercise habits one walk at a time. He goes 3/4s of way, makes what I call the “twin-pines loop”, then heads back down, as a jillion things to do on farm, always on his mind. Is good because most Blue Zone 100 year olds were farmers and continued farm activities until they died. He heads down hill as me and dogs continue up.

Once up on Inspiration Rock, valley spread out below, I call parents to find out how things going. Sounds like doing very well and pretty much back to normal, except for frequent visits from physical and occupational therapists. They’ve resumed evening walks with big dogs; a family tradition that may help recovery and continued healthy long life. Sisters and I were happy to find out that their young healthy grandson had moved into mother-in-law apartment at house; will be there while finishes college.

Hear from mother that a few cousins (of which I have hundreds) have stopped by to see them and I’m amazed at the fast-acting power of social media. At first, I worry: Have I unleashed too many visitors stopping by to see them, will it be too troublesome, do they prefer quiet and privacy at this stage of life? 

Then I remember that in Blue Zones, mostly tiny rural villages, is very clear that all the 100 year olds had much family interaction each day. Elders in family felt valued. Do think these days, in this culture, that a phone call first to say that visitors are on way, will be arriving in half hour, would be appreciated, so they can be sure a jug of lemonade is stirred up and front porch chairs are in good supply. (Their landline has been same number for 45 years.) Seemed that Mom was happy to tell me of visits; fill me in on cousins whereabouts; I guess it is a good result.

I’ve connected on-line with some of those cousins, many not seen in years, since starting a FB group for “descendants of” our grandparents on father’s side. Conflict in my mind at times, since having a life separate from theirs for so many years; uncertainty, since having so many other things that take so much time (businesses, golf, travel, gardening, happy hours with friends, dogs, mules, llamas, pack trips, kids, grandkids, yoga, exercise, aerobics, writing in journals and for blog, IRS notices again… it goes on and on), as to whether any time available for more people in life. As the title of a favorite Jack Nicholson and Diane Keaton movie suggests, “Something’s Gotta Give”, can think of only one thing on that list I hope goes away. 

Reminds me that friend shared article about “put down the phone”, which I greatly appreciated, as see it, also, saying to get away from constant stream of FB comparisons; to value your own ideas. Those Blue Zone elders did not have FB, did not constantly compare themselves to others, did not create that anxiety in lives. How can that be accomplished in today’s world? Maybe even harder than figuring out how to eat healthier. Both subjects for another day. 

By now is 10 a.m., had no time earlier, so now will do 10-minute yoga with meditation and 8-minute balance and core-building routines, then get breakfast.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Did Yoga Start Drive to Healthier Habits?*

At age 60, struck me hard that life is getting towards end. Knew I wanted to be healthier when old, “someday”, due to 20 years in eldercare, seeing many in poor health at end of life. 

Some disabilities and misery clearly caused by bad luck or accidents, but many — diabetes, COPD, CHF, possibly even Alzheimers’ and cancers — the result of personal choices and habits. Choices such as eating too much, drinking too many sugar-filled sodas, smoking, lack of exercise, too much sun exposure. I started reading books on longevity.

Awhile back, I’d gone to a hospital fundraiser with health presentations where one doctor told us that 70-year-old tri-athletes had bodies inside like 40 year olds. He’d given us a flyer with his advice towards a healthier old age titled F.A.C.E the Future. That was standing for Flexibility, Aerobics, Carry a load (weight-bearing exercise) and Equilibrium (balance exercise). That flyer on my bathroom counter had been poking at my conscience for over a year.

I’d been to yoga classes, knew I wanted to practice yoga for the flexibility advantage and also knew I wanted to meditate, since reading books about happiness and peace-of-mind indicated big advantages given mentally by meditation. Thought maybe just do a tiny bit to get started. 

Realized after reading Dan Harris’s book, 10% HAPPIER, great read on benefits of meditation, that possibly yoga could be used as meditation. Decided to make an easy, short routine and figure out how to build a new morning habit. 

Think it was the process of devising a routine with real yoga poses in which each slipped into the next, trying to clear mind while holding poses, that gave me a goal to work towards and the motivation to do it each morning. Once the routine took shape, the motivation to continue was helped by telling friends and family that this was part of my new daily semi-retirement life.

On day, while crouching over to pick up feet of recalcitrant mule — lifting, cleaning, filing hooves is a heavy job — back seized up, could hardly move to get myself home. Could hardly roll out of bed to do yoga next morning. Found books at library with exercises saying if done each day would prevent future back problems. I especially liked a book called THE 7-MINUTE BACK PAIN SOLUTION, as could see how the exercises would fit nicely onto second half of my yoga routine.

Felt rewarded when sister forwarded a yoga routine for back pain control which included those same exercises. I got a book showing correct yoga poses and found back exercises were close to those moves; incorporated into routine, along with affirmations at beginning.

As with most things when loved, I became fanatical about wanting my friends and family to take up this practice. Anyone can do it, is so short, quick, easy! My mother and sisters gamely got down on floor with me during each morning on visits (but none continued with practice on own; I’m still hoping for converts.) Decided best if leave them alone, make a video, they can watch and learn; trust that people will do if feel it improves their lives. 

Now when thinking back, remembering what has come since — an easy, almost-fasting day each week (saw on PBS, then read book by Dr. Mosley called FAST DIET); an 8-Minute Balance and Core-Building Exercise Routine devised and done two days weekly (video possibly released next year); this year added a Mon, Wed, Friday high-intensity interval training workout with slow timed jog intervals going up hill; a study of Blue Zones and efforts towards eating plant-based meals — I wonder if it was all started due to the yoga routine with its affirmations at start for better health and strength.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Be Skinny Wiry Old Lady or Gain Weight?*

Glorious morning as walked up hill with dogs. Got slightly late start at 7 a.m. and legs moving slowly. Felt somewhat exhausted; wonder, if friend said, due to my not eating enough lately. 

More likely, I think, due to dinner party last night. Day was packed as after slow morning jog up hill, throwing hay to mules in dry corral (trying to get them thinner, only letting out to paddock pasture for few hours in later afternoon), mixing dogs special food blend, then had to research a plumbing issue at rental, make calls to city and plumber, text details to tenant.

Finally able to get started cleaning outside patio, since guests coming for dinner; always wind blows in leaves and needles, wasp nests and cobwebs build up on underside of table and chairs, all flower pots again need watering with days over 100 degrees.

In-between was texting friends, as one had daughter in labor at hospital; calling my parents to find out how home-health nurse visits are going; e-mailing to sister; photographing cake husband made early in morning after picking berries and sending picture to guests.

Dinner this time was not the usual easy affair of steaks and baked potatoes with green salad. Husband raises the beef, so he loves to grill big steaks and we usually love to eat. A change this year — I’ve convinced him we must try to eat a more plant-based diet, as all Blue Zone peoples eat. He’s agree will cut steaks in small strips and we’ll have steak tacos with chopped cabbage-lime-cilantro for filling, tomato salsa and plain Greek yogurt. Will involve a trip out to garden for fresh tomatoes and basil.

Friend is bringing a black-bean and fresh corn salad, which will be a nod towards the daily 1/2 cup of beans all Blue Zone peoples eat. 

One Blue Zone has sweet potatoes each day, so I’m trying to incorporate at least several times weekly, will make a recipe from book that contains quinoa, cubed sweet potatoes, arugula, sliced red onion, fresh mint (will need to pick, wash and chop from supply on patio). The recipe wants pears, but I have none, so will substitute tiny fresh mandarin orange slices (Cuties, which we try to keep on hand) and avocado, of which I have two at a nicely just ripe, but still almost-firm stage. Compared to my usual, that will be a huge amount of cooking (quinoa and sweet potatoes) and chopping for everything else.

In-between, had fit in a late afternoon walk up the hill with big white dog, had let mules out to paddock pasture, had opened 21 envelopes received from I.R.S. and sorted into their respective quarters (2 years = 8 quarters, with almost three notices for each; one to say funds being applied, one to show penalties and interest being reversed, resulting, thankfully, in zero balances owed in one year; but strangely, still showing monies owed for three quarters of earlier year. I remember that three refund checks had been sent back, notices previously received saying those being processed, so that when finished will probably clear up that year. Will check it next week.)

Friends arrived, had cooled enough to be enjoyable on patio. We had a fabulous time, the little small steak strips made for a fine meal with lots of big salad sides. Then splurged on beautiful cake topped with fresh whipped cream. Discussion at dinner included mention of our early golf on Sunday mornings; both other couples seemed to think golf not too interesting or beneficial to be spending time on; same sentiments I’ve had at times when frustrated, so will think of its value later. One younger couple leaves early as will be hiking next day.

Other couple stayed later, men discussing politics, friend helping me clean kitchen. Tells me thinks I need to eat more, gain weight so that if get sick when old will have some reserves. Probably, I think, meaning, “you’d look a lot better if those wrinkles on face and neck were filled in a bit,” which is exactly what I see when look in mirror. 

Envy the friends who have smooth skin; remind myself was too much sun exposure as a child growing up outside constantly on horses in sunny California, then baking as a teenager to be a beautiful golden brown. Started heavy sunscreen use at age 35, but too late by then. 

Exacerbated now, the old-age, wrinkle problem, by such a lot of weight loss, first when doing two Fast Days a week, during last two years. Now have reduced to one Fast Day each week, called maintenance plan by Dr. Mosley’s FAST DIET book and gained back some weight. I find the plan easy, since includes small breakfast and small happy-hour style dinner.

Husband and I saw a PBS documentary about the benefits of alternate day fasting, I got the book at library, was amazed to read studies showing benefits of regular fast days, including improvements in blood pressure, in cholesterol reduction, in lower blood sugars, probably lower risk of cancers due to decreased IGF-1 levels, perhaps even repair of brain cells, at least shown in studies with mice. I was even more amazed to find that the so-called “fast” included ability to have a very small breakfast and a very small dinner. Decided that with all the possible benefits, it would be worthwhile for me to do. For me, the weight loss was not needed, but seemed impossible to stop. I ate more on non-fast days, still getting skinny, older (no stopping that) and wrinkles showing up more.

A year after starting the Fast Days, an article in the Wall Street Journal (WSJ) mentioned that those health benefits did seem to be real, that people were crankier on fast days, but mentally just as capable. Another article six months later in WSJ told that eating all food in an 8 to 10 hour window of the day, perhaps 10 a.m. and 6 p.m., seemed to provide some of same benefits, as body thought fasting when having 16 hours without food. Husband had never completely joined the true Fast Days plan, but when reading about having first meal late and dinner early, he decided liked that idea, so he started doing that. I modified my eating to that plan, along with keeping one real Fast Day each week, having just small breakfast and small happy-hour foods on Thursday. 

I think today, as walking up hill, that maybe she’s right, maybe could try to at least have a protein drink and handful of nuts each day. What if when I get the dogs food prepared, I take the Premier Protein drink (found at Costco) out of fridge, pour half into small glass and have with a handful of nuts. Then will have the other half later in mid-afternoon. That way will not overload body with protein, which I’ve read can be reason for kidney stones. 

So much plus and minus information on protein amount needed. Latest study seems to show that over-65 can use more. I’d like if would make my skin stronger, as big white dog has given me a skin-tear on arm again, just by playfully putting her mouth on arm. Plus, Blue Zone centenarians in Loma Linda, CA, are big believers in half-cup of nuts each day. 

I sit on highest rock on hill, thinking about what to do, watching as huge truck, tiny in distance, pulls away taking area crops to markets. Decide will accept being skinny, wiry, wrinkled old lady; will be more peaceful at this stage of life to let others be beautiful.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Year's First Pack Trip — Big Success, One Disappointment*

First pack trip early this month with 2 mules and 1 llama was big success, since mostly went well and all came back safely. Just one disappointment in that high lake still half-frozen, so no fish for dinner.

Trip in with 3 adults, plus girls 9 and 12, went smoothly. Husband had brought chainsaw, since last year he and son cleared 26 trees off trail. This year had two to cut through on road up, but only three on fairly gentle six-mile trail to campsite. Big relief as wanted to set up camp before dark.

Mules have strong work ethic, so they and guys went ahead with chainsaw. Llamas a much better relaxed pace for me and girls. Had never taken llama out without other llama friends; was very pleased that she comfortable with mules and very willing to walk slower pace with us, although clear that she wanted to be sure would be with mules at end; no malingering or turning back, no dropping down to ground when running out of mental stamina towards end of day, as usually happens when all three llamas are together. The guys with mules waited for us at creeks to be sure all got across safely. Creeks were a bit high this early in summer.

Had two bigger rushing creeks to cross; one with footbridge tipped sideways, same as last year, was easier this year since expecting it. Felt adventurous with water rushing by below and I was glad to see girls make it with no problem. Other near end of hike was crossed on logs and rocks; one girl’s foot slipped off and soggy for rest of trip.

As the trail got longer and bodies became weary, I asked grand-daughter to teach us the snail-mail song from her school’s theater production as we walked along. The words will be perfect for my slow jogs up hill when back and made the last few miles go easier. She with perfect pitch, bit frustrated, trying to get me to learn tune first, but me with more verbal ability insisted on having words first and then tune will come with enough repetition. I’m satisfied with progress.

Thought as walking that maybe Hiking2aHundred would be better blog name, as that is my hope; in the Blue Zone of Loma Linda, CA, most like our own culture, there is said to be huge value of getting out in nature for healthy long life. I love each day to recall Old Testament Bible verse something like, “I lift mine eyes unto the hills, from whence cometh my help.” Husband says so long as he has mules and llamas to carry the packs, he wants to get up each year to high lakes for fishing. 

Am told the oldest mule, age 21 now, will probably be able to pack for 25 more years, so we’re set for quite a few years. Will be good to see how long we can continue the annual tradition.

The big white dog was a fabulous trail companion. No rushing or nipping at heels of animals as past dogs have done; she has a nice calm demeanor. She mostly stayed back with me; realized later was because girls and llama were with me. She had bonded with llama, it appeared, during ride in trailer; maybe adopting kids as her charges to watch over, also. Read in breed info that the Great Pyrenees was named the Royal Dog of France and used mostly to watch over children; will be great to see if this trait develops in her.

Camp was alongside a small river with grassy area to high-line mules and stake llama. Easy for us with just five people to get three tents and kitchen area set up. Everything almost done just as very light rain started. Dinners quite pleasant with animals to carry happy hour supplies and fresh food. Relaxing around glowing fire built in the campsites’ rock fire ring with log benches and stools around it shaped last year with our chainsaw. All were tired so turned in when dark at 9.

Next day was leisurely breakfast of eggs and bacon and pancakes done to perfection over glowing coals. Then short steep hike up to lake (1-1/4 miles). Previous year the going had been very tough with lots of downed trees to climb over; this year the chainsaw had plenty of gas left, so son put it to work and cleared 26 trees from trail before gas was gone. Counted 28 more to climb over on second half of trail; he thinking out loud about making another trip in on mountain bikes to finish the job; or maybe will be waiting for us to do when come next year. 

Unfortunately, we had gone so early in year that the tiny lake was still one-third covered with ice and snow. Mosquitos plentiful, but fish completely absent. Luckily, after happy hour, had beef stew left from previous night dinner and Knorr’s quick-cooking rice sides, white wine brought in hope of fish dinner went well with stew, instant pudding for dessert tastes great out in the woods.

Evening was complete when young people put on an entertaining reality-type show called Building Fairy Houses from naturally found items in woods with grand-daughter using theatrical skills to be announcer awarding prizes; grandparents the appreciative audience.

Next day was a fast breakfast of oatmeal, a quick break of camp, saddling and pack up of lightweight items on llama, then sent son with girls and llama ahead as their pace expected to be much slower. Took husband and I another hour to finish loading and balancing packs for mules, we set off down the trail, caught up with others about one mile from end, loaded animals and headed home.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Great photo. I would like to see photos of the fairy houses. That was one of my daughter's favorite activities when she was young--building fairy houses. If you have not read _Afternoon of the Elves_ by Janet Taylor Lisle, I highly recommend that book--about two young girls who build a complex fairy house and deal with a complex relationship.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

Guess only got one picture of "fairy-house" creativity (son had only camera on trip.) Thanks for telling me about this book, as I’d now like to learn more about fairy houses and the complex sister relationship sounds informative, too. 

I thought interesting the girls were doing these garden-like scenes, as my sister and I did something along the same lines when we were kids out camping, only ours was to make beautiful "landscape gardens" along the creeks with ponds and river rocks. There was a competitive element there, but seems the desire to create something beautiful to dream about having some day is in the DNA.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*2nd Pack Trip — Want Fish, Fire Chases Out*

Husband so disappointed at not getting any fish on first pack trip, that he quickly plans another. (Photo shows last years’ fish frying.) Will be just the two of us, so is quick to put together food and packs. All family will be coming for a niece’s wedding at the farm in mid-August. We find the only possible opening at end of July, load mules and big white dog into trailer and head out.

We’ve picked a short steep hike to a lake at 7,400 feet, which offered up delicious fish last year. Fires are burning in area, as is usual in summer, but several ridges away, so the trail we choose is open and seems likely that we will be able to pack in, camp, get out quickly if needed, as trail is in remote area, but only 4 miles to campsite, then 1/2 mile up even steeper trail to lake.

Things go well, trail is steep, will be about 3,400 vertical feet to our campsite. Mules love to be working. With two of them, packs are fairly light at only 80 or 100 lbs. on each mule. Nice that we can take table, camp chairs, bottles of wine, even extra therma-rests for better sleeping.

Big white dog is incredible, as she assigns herself to drag position and calmly follows with purpose. No crashing about, no spooking animals, no stirring up dust as dogs in past have done. Almost a year now, she’s not real affectionate at home, not listening to me except when suits her purpose, but I’m beginning to trust her instincts and steadiness for her job.

About two miles up the trail, we’re suddenly face-to-face with a horse packer, leading out a string of horses. He tells us the Forest Service has told him the fire is advancing quickly, winds have picked up, now on ridge behind our lake’s area, says entire drainage is being closed.

Disappointed again, we have no choice but to head home. Decide to leave all things packed and will head out in morning. Will go in opposite direction to the lake first tried at start of month. Has been four weeks of very hot weather, probably that lake now free of ice and fish will be ready to bite. Is nice to sleep in real bed at home.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Starting Out Again*

Mules, me and dog ready to go! Post about trip will come later when time allows...


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*2nd Pack Trip — Meet Loose Horses on Trail*

Good re-start to summer’s 2nd trip. Had seen on map that fire was several drainages away, so felt safe going in as our area had burned before (see trees behind me in last post’s photo for that evidence.) 

Headed to same lake visited 4 weeks ago on 1st pack trip, so again brought chainsaw, but no downed trees on road this time. Arrived at trailhead and saw four HUGE horse trailers. Looks like big outfitter has group up ahead; wonder what will do if reach river camp area and too crowded?

Decide that most likely this group will be taking a turnoff to go on a longer mountain loop, as our 6-mile destination would not be near enough mileage for people on horses. Feel some relief and start out.

We’re pleased again, to see the big white dog take up the drag position. About 3 miles along the gentle trail, after successfully crossing streams that were much lower than on previous trip, husband decides will drop down to river, about 100 yards below through much tangled brush, to fish. I tie the mules at trail and wait with big dog.

After a short time waiting on trail, the big dog jumps up and heads forward. I look up and see a very tall mule heading towards me, followed by two tall horses. All have halters, clearly escapees from the pack outfitter group. The mule’s halter has a stud-chain, so easy to grab. He clearly the leader with a mission to get back to the trailers. “Hold it,” I tell him, “someone must be coming after you guys.”

They’re very nice well-mannered animals. I grab the halter of a 2nd horse. Think will keep them here until whoever is looking for them catches up. I hear a dog barking in the distance, so expect that someone following will soon be here. “Hello, hello,” I call loudly. I whistle to get attention of the dog that was heard. 

Twenty minutes pass. No one comes. “Hello, hello,” I call again loudly. No one comes. I decide will allow the mule and horses to continue on and wait at trailers. Is only 3 miles, whoever comes can easily walk that distance.

My dun little molly is standing off the trail, I lead the big mule to go past her and she suddenly raises head up, snorts, tells him in no-uncertain-terms that he will not be going past her. He jerks back, I let him go and all three head back the way they came. Good, I think, better this way, as they will run into whomever is coming along looking for them. No, is not to be, they do not want to go that way, they wanted to get back to their trailers and go home, so here they come again.

I stop them again, decide this time will drag trees across the path to make a fence. Gives me something to do while I’m waiting. Is enjoyable to make the barrier. Nice to have them waiting here with us until either their owner comes along or husband comes back from fishing, then will decide what to do.

Eventually, husband comes up from stream. Is happy, has some fish in bag. He loves seeing the big mule and horses. We decide we cannot take them with us, as don’t have extra leads. Decide will allow them to go on past and they can wait at their trailers. We move our mules way off the trail, and shoo the horses on past.

Continue the last 3 miles, cross another creek, again easier as much lower than last time. Trail gets steeper. My mules are steady, the dun molly seems finally to be learning not to be so pushy, to walk at my slow pace. (She was tied previously on a pack string behind big mules, so think she learned to walk very fast to keep up with them. Even though “retired” now, it has been hard to get her to slow to my pace. Friend came earlier this summer and helped me learn how to be firm with her. I’m grateful for that help, as think less dangerous now for the hiker leading.) 

The last miles are enjoyable. I think about Outward Bound programs and camps to help girls gain confidence. Could do that, I think; would be so much fun. Many good ideas; so little time. I give husband phone and ask him to go ahead on trail and make video as we pass through a sunny spot. He gets about 30 seconds, will post it to my YouTube channel. 

We arrive at smaller river which runs into the larger one we’ve been following, are very happy to see it looking completely empty. Find our favorite campsite. Unload the mules. I put up high-line for grazing. Set up the kitchen, break out the Happy Hour supplies, notice the big white dog has gone down river, whistle and am happy to notice she’s coming right back.

Behind her is a man in cowboy hat. “Didn’t hear y’all come in,” he says, “but saw this big white dog and followed her up here.” Turns out he and wife are waiting for the pack outfitters to pick them up. They were dropped off a few days ago, hiked up the steep trail to the lake to fish. They came down last night. Tells us the mule and horses had come down the side trail, stayed with them last night; moved on this morning as if they knew right where they were going.

“Can’t believe it, though,” he says, “first time time in 30 years and no fish at all in the lake. Don’t know what could’ve happened.”

Very bad news. A mystery. We tell him that when we were here 4 weeks ago, it seemed very odd to have no fish at all in lake. None even noticed near the outlet, where it is generally a bit warmer; no dead fish on sides of lake. We had attributed it to the lake still being very cold, still having patches of ice and snow on it. Clearly that is not the case. The fish are gone. 

At 6:00 we see 5 big mules and 3 riding horses come to pick the couple up; enjoyable to see a real pack operation. We enjoy the evening, eat fish caught that day, but decide will head back tomorrow. No need to climb steep trail to lake, over the 28 downfalls still crossing trail; will catch more fish in river on way out. Will try to figure out what has happened to fish in lake.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Hiking with Mules*

Blue Zones (those where greater rates of people live to 100) all include lots of low-intensity movement and exposure to nature. I'm lucky to get mine by hike trips with mules in summer months.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Weddings Bring New Family*

“Love is in the air!” August was filled with weddings. Returned from pack trip and started welcoming and housing out-of-town family for niece’s wedding at our farm. 

Although from another state, bride and her family had joined us for the annual “girls” llama pack trip for years while growing up and the groom had been able to join us for several trips in last few years; we had a very good opinion of him from those trips.

Bride and groom both determined a year ago that wedding at our beautiful farm would be the best start for their new life together — promised there would be almost no aggravation or work needed from us. Bit of anxiety at times, but mostly we enjoyed being in the midst of family and preparations all week.

They both exceptionally hardworking and well-organized young people (age 24). With family and friends arriving from near and far, they arranged brunches and dinners while at same time getting together all food for wedding day dinner (prepared by bride who is a graduate of culinary college) and with friends’ help set up the gardens for a fabulous and beautiful evening wedding. 

Both young people managing somehow to be relaxed and gracious to all during the whole week. Looks to me like a really good start to what we hope is a lifelong partnership. I’m looking forward to getting pictures soon.

Once that group gone, our good friends who’ve moved far away arrived for a short visit while they were attending another young person’s wedding in town. We got them settled in our house, caught up over glass of wine on patio and then next day we left to drive cross-country with kids and grandkids for wedding of husband’s youngest brother — a first marriage for him at age 65.

Very enjoyable to meet more “new” family from bride’s side at BBQ in park and then appreciate the energy and organization skills that resulted in another gorgeous garden wedding, this time for a mature bride and groom. (Their wedding cake shown with lovebirds and the photo looking like “roses” is a closeup of huge hanging lanterns over each round table which bride made by dying and shaping over 7,000 coffee filters! Said she’d seen it on Pinterest and been working on the lanterns for the last year. I am very impressed and delighted to have such a crafty person join the family!)

My favorite moment was when she reminded me that first time at our house, I’d rented the movie MUST LOVE DOGS, without even knowing that both of their on-line ads had specified dogs were important aspect of their lives. (The dog who served as her matron-of-honor is barely visible behind cake.) 

Lovely to see marriages that feel right at each end of life and to increase size of my “family”, since before aerobics workout this week, was reading in THRIVE: FINDING HAPPINESS THE BLUE ZONES WAY (www.bluezones.com) how important social connections are to happiness and then saw later on my favorite blog Barking Up The Wrong Tree (https://www.bakadesuyo.com/) how important both friendships and good marriage can be for a successful long life.

Husband gave up lots of his time with my family during niece’s wedding; love him for that. Gives me incentive towards activities he loves that I might sometimes not want to do so often, such as again hiking with llamas and mules. We left a few days later on traditional “boys” trip with his family. Turned out to have big challenges on rocky trail due to fires causing last-minute route change; we were happy to get mules home safely.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Low-Intensity Interval Training*

Nothing gets easier. I feel discouraged on snail’s-pace morning run up hill and across terraces. Proud of self for almost accomplishing 6 months now of added aerobics workout three times a week. Remember article just read called The New Old Age by Sandra Martin (https://thewalrus.ca/the-new-old-age/). 

She saying that we need to re-think retirement. Should not expect it to be easy; instead look at it as a challenge to be healthy into advanced old age, taking work and effort similar to that needed in all other phases of life. She even adds (after readers wade through mind-numbing paragraphs about Canadian pension plans) this more interesting part: Doctors suggest, for example, that a cardio workout three times a week is essential if I want to guard against dementia.

I laughed to see that she added, “That’s my idea of torture.” Have to agree completely and wonder how long I will actually keep up this new practice of M-W-F aerobics. Have been fairly successful even with much company here this summer (was ecstatic to have husband’s brother join me on one of the difficult low-intensity interval training workouts, as all younger relatives have always declined the opportunity). Even managed on one pack trip to make the “hike” out include the slow-jog portions, which seemed to be same speed as the preferred stepped up mules’-walking-pace when heading towards home. (We were in a hurry to get out, so told husband would consider the 6-miles to be a 10K run and encouraged him to hustle along.)

I’m now calling the workouts Low-Intensity Interval Training and considering it as beneficial as High-Intensity, since reading in Blue Zones that none of the 100+ year-old people belonged to any sort of gym or regular workout programs, but all lives included a large amount of “low-intensity” movement throughout the day. One woman works in garden four hours a day.

My favorite Blue Zone example is from isle of Sardinia, Italy — only place in world where men outlive women. Is said the town studied is located inland, a very hilly region, where the men follow sheep every day. Being familiar with the dangers that animals get selves into, I’m quite sure that those men break into tiny jogs several times a day when they hear a mama bleating that lamb is in danger, hear a coyote yipping for others to join it, or some other imminent danger in the wilds. (My knowledge based on the intense moments of running that farm kids and I do when finding llamas, calves or goats have escaped their pens; seems inevitable on a farm.)

Since I get mostly computer sitting during day, and extensive research tells us more now about healthy hearts, decided must make mine a regular habit of morning aerobics workout three times a week; with winter coming most likely need more mental effort to accomplish.

Will wrap it up for this morning, as time now to leave those more peaceful thoughts of rural country life and start on my own society’s stresses. To figure out if I.R.S. penalty notices must now be paid, since worked down finally to much smaller amounts and saying due to “Failure to make a proper federal tax deposit.” Penalties seem extremely high at 10%, but probably not worth contesting any further. The deposits were all made, but I suppose they would successfully argue that it was not made “properly”. As time grows shorter in life, it seems less worthwhile to spend it on stressful things. Will make a decision and take care of it on Monday.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Cougars Sighted Near Top of Farm*

Neighbor above called yesterday, tells us two young cougars sighted. They will probably come lower, as I see deer everyday on walks. I keep big white dog (Great Pyrenees) close this morning as we hike up hill. Remember story in May of mountain bikers encounter with cougar, one killed, one seriously injured. Hope by this time breed called Livestock Guard Dog considers me one of her herd to protect. Think will get pepper spray at hardware store later, as she sometimes gone chasing coyotes. Walk a bit more exciting than usual, views seem more gorgeous with smoke cleared by rain last night.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*2nd Pack Trip Wrap Up*

Climbed the hill with a heavy heart, as was reminded by a friend about suicide in our small town a few weeks back. That friend couldn’t seem to fathom how someone with children could feel that was even possible to do, so I told her she’s lucky, but said many have critical voices in head that seem to offer that as only solution; told her people must learn to challenge the mind’s criticisms. 

Of course, my tendency to tell about books that help, to want to write about those books here, but would definitely be time-consuming and a post required to sit overnight, so instead am posting today the final write-up of 2nd Pack Trip, which was done earlier but never got a chance to go up with August wedding activity taking priority and then one thing after another until now summer is over.

Had realized I want to have my mule-hiking journal complete, so am lucky that previously wrote this, as still have not put down even one word on computer regarding the calamitous last-August trip. Will hope to get that written as darker days bring more inside time.

For end of 2nd Trip, we had been disappointed to find out that upper lake had no fish in it, so did not climb up there. Thought perhaps would get back in September to clear more trees from upper trail to lake and recheck for fish, but now is October, snow has started in mountains, so probably not going to happen until next year.

We had a pleasant 6-mile walk out along easy grade. Husband interested in catching fish in the small river, which was at least a hundred yards below the trail in most places, so he and dog turned off to follow a trail down when we about two miles along and had just started crossing the first of two moraine meadows made beautiful with wild flowers (purple lupine, red indian paintbrush, white queen anne’s lace, tiny yellow daisies, blue brodia.) 

After 50 yards, he turned back, “Horses ahead,” he said, “get the dog!” I started down the trail, saw dog quietly check out the horses and people at campsite, then turn back towards me. She again stealthy, not announcing her presence with barking, as most dogs would do. I like her more each day. Looked like a nice campsite on the small river; maybe will try it next year if fish do not return to the lake.

We continued about a mile, saw the river 50 yards below, so husband climbed through brush and fished along. I patiently waited and moved mules along trail above, about 50 yards each time, keeping an eye on him below. Thought was probably similar to what ancient ancestors’ hunter-gather lifestyles had been like. Men getting game, women moving camp, gathering huckleberries along way. Perhaps one reason that being in nature seems good for an ancient part of my soul.

Finally called down to him after about hour and a half that he must certainly have enough fish. He agreed to come up at small bend ahead where trail dipped closer to river. We continued out. 

Loaded mules, but big white dog indicated clearly that she did not want to ride in stock trailer and started heading down the road. I got into truck thinking we’ll have to follow her, but she finally turned back with reluctance and we got her loaded. I realized later that on 100-degree days the trailer floor might get too hot for her to comfortably lay down; will cross-tie her in back of pickup on next trip.

Traveled four miles of primitive road, came upon a Forest Service worker clearing one downed tree from road; he told us the area was being evacuated due to fire across canyon becoming more intense. Upon entering the paved road, we passed again a favorite little waterfall (in photo), headed towards home and into denser smoke.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Two Songs Make Aerobics Easier*

Had no time lately for posts, with training big white dog to e-boundary of yard. Much more complicated setup than expected then instructions called for many short training sessions. Wanted her to be successful so can be out of kennel-run during day with no worry of wandering towards busy road or to neighbors as breed instincts tell her to search out their goats. Think she pretty much gets it now and I’m pleased to see her circling house as I work in office; hope her instincts can re-direct to protecting me and small dog.

Thought as doing morning jog uphill that want to encourage others in their efforts to start an aerobics workout and realize how valuable having two songs are to getting me successfully up the hill. Even if your aerobics workout has to be at a gym, I’m sure that if you use songs to get you through each 4-minute session of high-intensity, you will find being on a treadmill or a spinning bike more pleasant; followed by enjoyable 3-minutes walking for recovery.

Young people, of course, have music coming from phone to ears, so will feel they don’t need my songs, but I will encourage even them to have specific songs that they can use to motivate themselves to do the little push needed to get the aerobics benefit.

For young people, who won’t feel they have time to do the workout on a regular basis (studies show best is 4 segments of jog-4 min., then walk-3 min., so 28 minutes total), I encourage you to at least start and get a feel for it so that when you get older and realize need to be healthier, you will be able to look back and remember that it is possible to do.

I ran when it was popular in college days, pushed myself to do one 10-K race. My sister pushed herself harder and did San Francisco’s Bay-to-Breakers. We both stopped running when work and life got in the way, although I’ve always continued walking big dogs and hiking when possible. It helps now when trying to run again to remember I did this before and tell myself that even though it seems so hard, I know I can do it. (I feel now a tinier jog, gentle on the knees, like a walk except for knees going in round motion, is sufficient and better for joints.)

Back to topic — as I’ve said before, had originally started out the jog portions with Mamas Don’t Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys, but then found out after going to grand-daughter’s school play and having her teach song to me on a hike that the “snail-mail” song is much better and amusing for the very slow jogging portions of workout. 

Found the song on YouTube, love end of first verse, where says, “I put the ‘go’ in escargot”, but turns out grand-daughter taught me the 3rd verse (works very well), so I’ve pasted a link at end of this post for you to hear tune and tell you exactly where to find my verse. 

As usual, I adapt songs as best fit my needs (words in italics), so when doing the snail-paced jog up my hill, I like the words: I’m carrying a letter; a most important letter; a letter that was WRITTEN BY GOD. A bit sacrilegious, but I like feeling that God may have written a letter and I’m supposed to deliver it to someone (or maybe meant for me.) Similar to one of my favorite alternative religion theory books called Conversations With God by Neale Donald Walsch; seems no reason that it couldn’t be me carrying a letter. 

While doing the 3-minute walk interval after each run part, I think about who today’s letter was for and what message I need to accept or deliver; makes time go by quickly.

Second stanza goes: I’m traveling so fast, I’m sure that your aghast, or at the very least you are agog. Put some laughter in your day by exaggerating your slowness — so long as legs are going in round motion, it counts for me, as I think that is part of body strengthening that will help with balance as we age.

Third stanza, I change a bit to say: I’m the snail in the mail, I will get there without fail, leaving a trail in the dust. Then comes especially good last part as I time it to crest a small hill, with: Delivering an envelope, as fast as any antelope, Onward and Upward I Thrust! 

As cresting the hill, my second song comes into play with the fabulous words “Heaven Came Down and Glory Filled My Soul.” That song learned over 50 years ago in youth group at church. Now very appropriate for uplifting spirits when doing something so difficult as the aerobics workout. I love the start of first verse: Oh, what a wonderful, wonderful day…. Then second verse has: Oh, what a tender compassionate friend; perfect to put a smile on my face when picturing an especially beautiful loving friend. (Social support an important element of all Blue Zones.)

That was last week’s Letter from God to share with you. So enjoyable to have it to work on while doing the walk portions of Mon-Wed-Fri. Let me know if I’ve encouraged any of you to start (or even to keep going if started already) an aerobics workout.

For now, hear and learn the Snail-Mail song (my verse starts at 2:00, goes 30 seconds) from this:


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Death Sharpens Focus*

Cougar kills woman jogging on isolated trail in California… memories of headlines come back to me as I slowly jog across rocky trails at top of property. 
Big white dog has gone off chasing coyotes; timer goes off to end the jog interval, so I whistle in hopes of bringing dog closer, for both her safety (don’t want coyote pack luring her away) and mine.

Dog always takes her time responding — sometimes I see her white shape a quarter-mile away. Many times I read that Great Pyrenees breed is very independent. Said difficult to train as 5,000 years have been making decisions on own when out with herds of sheep or goats in mountains between France and Spain. I’m learning to see things her way and we make some progress. Perhaps I will have to trust when not coming it means she knows the area is free of predators. 

Trail more icy now, my foot slips on a rock and occurs to me that a tumble down the cliffside could kill just as easily. Catching my balance, I think is good reason to keep doing the 8-minute Balance and Core Strengthening Exercise routine twice a week. That tiny workout so short, but so hard to get started on. It has its own song that once started keeps the movement going.

Looking downhill, past field where horses moved out when irrigation water stopped, I remember detouring 3 weeks ago to pick up a rubber water trough to bring down for a lower pasture where mules and llamas were being moved. The beef pasture we call it, empty this year, so grasses growing all summer, dying as frost comes, will give forage to animals for awhile longer; maybe hay will last all winter if start feeding later. Snow is late this year, possibly a benefit of warming climate that I appreciate; although temperatures said to be dropping into teens soon, will make getting out much harder.
I had boosted the heavy tub over the fence and was grateful for both laws of leverage and strength gained by the twice weekly routine. Amused now thinking of area spotted higher on hill which will be perfect for filming the exercise video in the spring when green and made beautiful by blooming yellow sunflowers and purple lupine. 

Earlier thoughts while jogging of possible death, not only brought up by cougar sightings but due to several friends’ funerals this summer, parents both in hospital near same time. Started thinking of how to write obituary for mother (does she want me to tell about marching for Equal Rights?) Then came email with obituary from sister that said she’d written as writers’ group assignment; reading about how accomplished she’s been, had made me realize that my life more misadventures than things suitable to tell about, but realized I was very appreciative to have yoga video to carry on a legacy for my nieces and nephews and grandchildren. Makes me think to get the 8mm movies from parents to put onto disk. Always more projects needing time.

An important Blue Zone element is said to be purpose in life — specifically referred to as Plan de Vida in Costa Rica and Ikigai in Okinawa; was found that centenarians in all five Blue Zones have a “reason to wake up in the morning.” Realized during last year that my project is an enjoyable new purpose for my life and hope will help me join that group of healthy centenarians. 

The mission of helping people get started toward healthier lifestyles with a yoga video took on a life of its own to help spread the word and encourage others to join my experiment. 
Therefore, with death sharpening focus, I think it's time let people know that next summer they can look forward to having video for 8-Minute Balance and Core Strengthening Routine. Until then, will hope that everyone is enjoying the gorgeous fall weather and getting excited about cross-country ski season, another route to excellent aerobics benefit.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Blue Zones Offer Choices*






Video of doctor at 104 has to be shared, as he feels like an old friend. I first “met” Dr. Wareham in book called THE BLUE ZONES SOLUTION when he was just 100 and said to still be driving miles to assist at heart surgeries twice a week.


Probably should be sure to say I am in no way pushing a vegan lifestyle, his preference, as find that way too difficult. Even in the Blue Zones book, describing the Loma Linda, CA, community of long-lived Seventh-Day Adventists, it tells about studies showing that pescatarians in the community lived longer and healthier lives. (Pescatarians means adding fish to the vegetarian diet.)


The great thing about the other four Blue Zones of the world (those few areas with much higher rates of centenarians) are that they each do include a SMALL amount of meat each week. That seems to be the key: a small amount, about one 4 oz. serving per week. 


The community in Nicoya, Costa Rica, has many of my beloved spicy Latin America type foods, including fish, chicken and pork. My favorite community in a mountainous region on isle of Sardinia, Italy, includes red wine (tiny 3 oz. glasses, every 2 hours through late afternoon and evening), sourdough bread and small amount of pork each week, although mostly huge amounts of vegetables in their minestrone soup and lots of walking up and down hills. Something for everyone’s eating style can be found in Blue Zones, as the community of Okinawa includes seafood and tofu in their diet.


Not mentioned in Dr. Wareham’s video — as being a heart surgeon he is clearly passionate about heart health, which to him seems best achieved with vegan diet — are the other common aspects of all five Blue Zones in the world, which are summarized as:
—Move naturally, with lots of walking, household and garden activities
—Have right outlook, including purpose for life and ways to downshift
—Eat wisely, a mostly plant diet; little meat, little sugar and stop eating when 80% full
—Belong to faith-based community, have friends with good health habits and put families first


Dr. Wareham’s video is a good push towards healthier eating habits, although for me has been much harder to change eating habits than start exercise, which is why I’ll continue to call this a lifetime “experiment” and hope to see if even just a few changes, with yoga, can make a difference.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Is that you in the yoga video? It is a super nice video. You've done a wonderful job. It's a really good one if I don't have time to do a longish yoga practice, incorporates all the basics. I really like it.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

Thank You, KR! It is me in the video, although trying to be anonymous, as mission (since my long time spent in eldercare) is only to get people started on healthier habits..... Glad to hear you say routine seems do-able and with real poses if someone is only needing a short routine, as other comments have been that it is too tinny, which happened due to wind blowing hard that day and me not wanting to wait until can have a "professional" shoot. Hope next year's 8-minute Balance and Core Strength routine can be on a calmer day. We'll see! Hang in there with your healthy habits! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! --LP


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I love yoga and ride horses. I thought you would get a kick out of these photos. Made me laugh out loud.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

Excellent photos to show how well yoga can help keep a person strong and flexible for all sorts of positions one likes to get into! 



Will wish all horse-y friends a Happy New Year and good steady progress towards better health with even a few minutes of yoga and meditation every day!


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Wandered Away to Hobbies Forum*

New Year is a good time for thinking about what can be tried or improved in the next, and maybe with a quarter of year gone already it’s a good time to encourage people to keep up with the new “healthy” hobbies that they resolved to start. 

That seems like a good starting paragraph to use now that I want to finally update this journal with writing that took place elsewhere on HorseForum.

As said last week when updating original journal called Pains & Pleasures of Horse-y Hobby and enjoying re-reading what was there, I want the journals to stay live here on HF and, in this case, I want this journal to have all my writing, which so far this year has taken place on the Hobbies forum. 

That’s the reason for now calling yoga a “healthy hobby”, as I felt lucky in January to find a thread from 2017 asking “What New Hobbies Are You Going To Try?” Seemed a perfect place for me to try my new “writing hobby.”

Especially seemed like a good thread on which to further my mission of getting people to start yoga for better health, since that Question about hobbies had been asked and I was amazed to see that there were over 500 views to the original post, but not even one response on the thread. 

Therefore, I started out, after a similar starting paragraph as above about New Year, by saying: Looks very attractive for me to use (i.e. this empty thread) to try out both my new “writing hobby” and maybe persuade someone to take up a new yoga “hobby” or at least restart and try harder on the healthy habits they were planning this year. 

In 2018 my mission (possibly another word for “passionate” hobby) became to encourage changes towards healthier living which I think started even earlier when deciding yoga could possibly be beneficial to do everyday. Being an impatient person, I created a 10-minute routine which seemed to incorporate all the elements of real yoga and be expandable to longer practice, if time allowed.

It felt like this tiny yoga and meditation practice was something everyone should do to both stay flexible as they aged and be freer of stresses from daily living, so I kept after friends and family to try it with me. Realized they were getting weary of having me badger them about new healthier habits. I thought to post a video so they’d have an easy way to find it.

Another fun new “hobby” — making a video! I was then very happy to find out that YouTube made it very easy to post the video (see in the opening message) in my channel. This year I will be adding a second video with my 8-minute Balance and Core-Strength Exercise routine.

I was NOT as happy when starting the blog on WordPress to find out how much more difficult than expected it is for me to learn what is needed to make the blog have all the elements it needs to be a real blog.

Therefore, WordPress has to be hobby for year 2019. Must figure out how to get a sidebar to come up alongside the blog posts where other links and archives can be placed. Must figure out how to tell if it is getting any views. Those things were easy with YouTube and HorseForum. So much to learn with WordPress; so many videos to watch!

Then, probably, trying to figure out how to write so that the blog makes learning about healthy habits interesting enough that other people want to join my experiment will be another task for this year and next.

Thank you, Original Poster, for asking me to tell you about new hobbies, as every little place at which I can tell someone about the yoga video and blog, will help in my 40-year experiment and mission to spread the word about healthier living habits. Wishing all readers a great and healthier 2019!
* *
That was end of first post on the Hobbies Forum on January 31


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Plant-Based Meals Difficult*

Here's link for BlueZones video called: Four Best Foods, Four Worst Foods
https://www.bluezones.com/four-best...X2Av_g8Je4jAqBtJzu-mL1ilT8pzOc97u42iXdGuCb5Jw


Was really fun later to get a chance to followup on the previous HorseForum site’s Hobby post (since posting there on last day of January a few people added new activities they are trying and the thread has gotten 250 more views, now in April have been over 500 more views!) and again practice my new writing “hobby” to encourage people to get healthier, which I now post here (again, wonder if the BlueZones video will present, as wished) so as to keep my regular member writing journal complete (and get welcome feedback, which is sometimes offered):


Excellent! I love seeing the interesting things that people will be doing; some of which I hadn’t even imagined could be done, like pulled wool for saddle pads.


Since posting about “hobbies”, it appears that now other sites with “hobby” mentioned want to pop up. From those I’ve learned that Winston Churchill said that “To be really happy, one must have at least two or three hobbies….”


Surprised, still, that no one has mentioned any new healthy hobbies that might be related to New Year’s resolutions. For me, not only did yoga lead to more healthy practices, but when researching to find out if the name which I preferred was taken, it led me to finding out about Blue Zones (the 5 areas in world where people live to age 100 at much higher rates than is usual.)


Blue Zones seem to show that healthy eating includes lots of plants, beans and nuts (everyday), so another new hobby for this year has to be figuring out how to enjoy cooking and eating those foods more often. A much bigger challenge for me than getting out to do the snail-paced jog.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Little Mule Proves Capable*

Foot slipped on rock as we leading mules down steep hill to help pack new trail built in canyon at top of property. Excruciating pain, although after whimpering a few moments I'd decided would be okay to limp very slowly the mile and a half back down the hill.

Had halters on little molly mules, no packs, was just a Sunday's aerobic walk with husband, with new trail as a good excuse to get us out. He leading slightly bigger more energetic dun NWFH molly. We’re hikers, they carry packs, but suddenly realized probably be good time to allow the gentle little pot-bellied, bony black mule to carry out a "hurt" hiker, as for that reason and to carry tired little children was supposed to be why we hauled such an odd little mule home. 

Think had mentioned earlier that I'm seriously PTFD (Post-Traumatic Fall Disorder) with anxiety about falls becoming greater as I age and even from her short height (swayed back at 12h), as she took off quickly to catch up, the rocks below looked menacing to me. You can see how pleased I am that we made it successfully home and I was so proud that she could prove her value for upcoming pack trips.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

At packing school in the Marine Corps we lead our mules and donkeys on foot much of the time. Only our instructor was mounted for major parts of the course. I can tell you without a doubt that packing mules while you hike can get a lot of very heavy gear a loooong way up in the mountains. We used to do 27 mile days some days with the heavy guns and the ammo for them strapped on to the animals. Most schools in the Marine Corps aren't a ton of fun to say the least but I had a riot at packing school and mountain warfare school. Probably the most fun of anyplace I ever went in the Marines. It's cool to see somebody else packs mules on foot too besides for just the Marine Corps.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Here is a link, the packing part of the course is 16 days and the horse riding part was 16 days but we also did some climbing / rope courses and a survival course too while we were there. I think all told we were there for close to 60 days. I had a fishing license so did my buddy so we spent a lot of our off hours fishing. https://www.recordcourier.com/news/local/marine-corps-mules-in-the-spotlight/


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

Thank you, AndytheCornbread, for sharing your experience leading mules and the link to article. I'm always glad when hearing good things about mules, as this now our third year with them and it seems I'm more anxious as get older, so I like to hear that they've been led successfully before by people on foot. My fear is that they could jump forward if spooked and push us off the trail. I'm trying to remember to always stay on the uphill side when leading and remind husband to do the same. Trying to teach the more energetic one to give us space, but know in her past she was lead behind bigger mules with people riding so it seems she thinks she needs to hustle up the trail instead of going at our slower walking pace. Husband loves her work ethic, but I worry about the big brown boxes she carries pushing him off trail. Always something with animals!


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Horses Beautiful in Upper Pasture*

My heart thrilled to see that horses again in upper pasture. Our generously good-hearted neighbor apparently can’t say no to people in distress when horses involved so she takes in and feeds through the winter. 

Come summer, when irrigation returns to fill water tank in our upper field (crops no longer there), we tell her bring some if wished as we love seeing them on ridge above. So far just four, all sorrel, an old retired gelding with white face, we knew he carried kids in rodeo events when younger; a small gelding with white blaze missing an eye, we don’t know his story; two mares.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

Realize the cut-and-paste had missed last lines, perhaps because subconscious knows that on HorseForum, all recognize without being said the truth of last favorite phrase, as below:


Big white dog loves to have "her" herd back and circles each day; I love to be greeted by horses and stroke their necks; an elemental pleasure.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Mules Escape to Join Horse Herd*

Little pack mules let themselves out of lower pasture last night. Luckily, llamas did not escape, as they hard to catch. 

Found mules this morning on walk uphill where they had gone to join horse herd. Let them into nice dry field where they can join horse friends and won't have to spend time locked each day in dry corral. 

Quite the fireworks as herd decided they can't join up just yet. Plenty of room for all, so they can stay until next pack trip in 3 weeks and I'll see on walks each day how the join up advances.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Mindfulness. Meditation. Yoga.*

MINDFULNESS. MEDITATION. YOGA.
These seem to be related to better health, less stress, less anxiety. 


My eye falls this morning on book beside bed called AWAKENING TO YOUR LIFE’S PURPOSE, by Ekhart Tolle.

I hope I will encourage some other friend or family member to take a look at their health habits and perhaps initiate change towards better by starting this small yoga routine each day.

Since starting three years ago, I believe the daily 10-minute yoga and back-strengthening routine with meditation, affirmations and breathing, has given me mental strength and discipline needed to start and continue a twice weekly 8-minute balance and core-strengthening routine, to start thrice weekly high-intensity interval aerobics jog/walk, to try eating a more-plants, less-meat, less-alcohol diet, even to hit 32 golf balls for practice starting this year on most mornings. 

Following is List of Poses which can be printed, even laminated. Makes it easier to do routine on own after watching video just a few times to get feeling of how each pose slips gently into the next:

10-Minute Yoga and Back Strengthening Stretches
with Meditation & Breathing

Remember:

Breathe Good In-In-In, hold at bottom, 
then Bad Out-Out-Out, repeat

Clear mind every time it wanders, 
focus on feel of breath going in & out

—Salute to Sun w/3 Affirmations: Breathe in while stretch up, 
circle arms down saying each, then 90 degree forward bend for back strengthen pose, then to
—Downward Dog
—Infant Pose
—Cat-Cow Poses
—Cobra Pose
—Modified Corpse Pose with side stretch each side, then chest expansion with 90 degree arms on floor to sides while rotating ankles
Back Strengthening starts here while lying on back, next do:
—Belly Twist/Spinal Stretch Pose, knees to side, shoulders stay flat, do each side
—Half Bridge Pose
—Plow Pose, then when legs come down, keep right one up
—Right side: Hamstring stretch — one leg up, pull ankle toward you, push knee away
—Knee-to-chest,
—Piriformis stretch: Left leg up, right ankle front of knee pull towards you, push other knee away, then right leg down, left leg up for
—Left side: Hamstring stretch (descriptions same as above),
—Knee-to-chest,
—Piriformis stretch, then both legs down, turn on side legs stretched out for
—Quadriceps stretch, bend top leg back, grab ankle and pull, do both sides, then up on knees for
—Hip Flexor, one leg bent in front, back straight and hips pushed forward, both sides, then stand for
—Side Stretch, both sides
—Arm & Shoulder Stretch, both sides
—Neck-to-Shoulder Stretch, both sides
—Head Roll, both directions
Raise head, open eyes, you are ready to face the day!


Note: Above post was made in August under thread at Hobbies called Yoga. Included here now so my member journal will be complete.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Others try new eating strategies*

(Note, this written and posted previously, added here to keep up the main journal....)
I was excited to read on HorseForum.com this morning that one of my favorite posters, bsms of AZ, had written in his post #2004 about his new eating strategy. It gave me the chance to add the following to his “journal” thread, which gets far more viewers than my “journal” thread.
My post noted the first sentence above, then went on to say:
Yours is from a different book, but sounds close to the plans advocated in Blue Zones (those with higher rates of healthy centenarians) and in the book that got me started on Intermittent Fasting, which I’ve been pushing on friends and family during last 3 years.
That book is called FAST DIET, by Michael Mosley. A catchy title, but really more of eating strategy than “diet”, detailing huge benefits of Intermittent Fasting, which can be even just one day a week and includes a tiny meal at beginning and end of day. Book can be ordered here (used less than $6): https://www.amazon.com/FastDiet-Revised-Update…/…/150110201X 
Husband and I saw television special on PBS by Dr. Mosley telling about the many health benefits which seem to be derived from allowing body to actually stop eating for extended period of time. 
Benefits seem so great — lower blood pressure, lower cholesterol, lower blood sugars, lower IGF-1 (high levels are linked to cancer), even better brain performance — that about 3 years ago I started immediately with two days a week; he started a somewhat modified version, shall we say.
We next read a followup in Wall Street Journal saying that studies show benefits even when having just a long period (say 6p-10a) without food ingestion, which sounds like the plan that you are now using and which husband decided was better for him.
Plus, you’ve included many elements of Blue Zone eating for better health, such as cutting out processed foods, refined sugar and increasing whole fruits and vegetables.
I don’t know for sure, but think you might be a middle baby-boomer, similar to me, which puts us in the life stage when suddenly realizing being healthier as aging would be a very good thing.
How can we get the younger generation to realize that sooner? Only by our good examples, I guess, which is why we post here.
For me, the next major step, which created more clearly seen health benefits, beyond simple weight loss, was aerobics, for which I think the discipline became possible from a daily yoga and meditation routine. 
Find that routine under Forum called Life Beyond Horses: Hobbies, in a top thread saying Yoga, if wanting to join my 40-year experiment towards being as healthy as long as we can.
Thanks for sharing the lifestyle changes you’re trying. I’m going to love reading about how it’s going for you. (Feel free to post here how changes are going for you!)


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Cougar near jog trail*

Neighbor way above sent photo snapped by security camera showing large cougar. My thrice-weekly run up the hill and across takes me past wooded areas where deer sleep at night, closer to that higher property and my heart beats faster.

I’m suddenly very happy to have big white dog for jog companion, although at times I’ve wondered if perhaps in routine well enough now I could continue aerobics workout without needing the daily responsibility of exercising dog to get me out. (Due to trouble with frequent barking at night, cost of boarding when go to visit parents, and so forth.)

Nope, seems good to have an energetic 105-pound partner surveying terrain while I run. Strange, as I outweigh dog by some pounds, yet trust those huge teeth and strong jaws to take on a cougar far more effectively than I could. Now, if can be encouraged to stick closer and not be running off after coyotes we hear yipping from hillsides, all will be well.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*PLACEBO EFFECT or ANTI-AGING SUPPLEMENTS?*

Fresh blood on trail high up when jogged on Christmas morning. Bright red splotches on snow, small streaks. Many footprints from days past and moving at jog speed, so can’t tell if bird or mammal tracks. Whatever caused it turned off downhill side. Big dog follows.

Carrying bear spray now; my finger moves to release the trigger. Much practice needed, so I spray a bush as jog by. Think will be good to have when visit parents soon in CA, quiet rural neighborhoods, but need be alert for two-legged predators if jogging; worrisome to see on news.

Earlier thoughts about anti-aging supplements were disrupted when fresh blood spotted. Those thoughts about how great I feel in the mornings now and lasting to at least happy hour time when exhaustion often hits. That maybe not surprising since awake at 6 a.m. to let dogs out.

Unusual, though, for me to feel good during darker months, as 15-years of journal show that the SAD days of winter start occurring about September, just when this year I started new program. In years past have started on anti-depressants to get through until spring. This year not needed. Is it due to David Sinclair of Harvard Medical Center’s anti-aging plan? Along with intermittent fasting and aerobics, could the NMN, Resveratrol and Metformin be working? 


I think I see physical improvements, such as a horrible skin tear caused by tiny dog’s sharp nails healed better and faster than usual; it seems that fingernails are stronger and growing faster. Read in the book LIFESPAN that thoroughbred mares put on this regimen regained fertility. An “improvement” I don’t want. Will see how this goes as now part of the 40-year Experiment.

Even if placebo, the feeling of greater energy and more mental alacrity are valuable to me. Got husband started; says he feeling better and wants to continue, so long as I make it easy and mix the potion up each morning. 

On the LIFESPAN book’s blog, David Sinclair gives the routine of his 80-year old father. (https://lifespanbook.com/workouts/) Very impressive, but that old man is also doing aerobics and weight lifting routine, both several days a week, as well as eating healthy meals, perhaps doing day of fasting. 

My husband started doing crunches everyday on advice of chiropractor and back pain seems gone. He’s going once or twice a week for aerobics walk up hill. I’m very pleased with even small improvements in exercise, eating and drinking habits, as want both of us healthy for next 40 years.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Memories Add Happiness to Life*

While out for aerobics this morning with snail-song keeping my feet going for tedious gentle uphill jog phase then during quieter walk phase, seeing beautiful rock-covered peaks in distance, I smile remembering end of chapter 4 read earlier in wonderful new book received for Christmas. 

Called THE HAPPINESS PROJECT by Gretchen Rubin, this chapter towards end about keeping memories with family alive to enjoy later by doing what author agrees can be tedious, not-so-fun gathering of items to put in scrapbooks, to print out pictures for grandparents, even to build new family traditions. She shares impatience bubbling to surface when extra time needed to go through Baskin-Robbins ice-cream cake folders again and again as daughter wishes, to stop at store another time for samples so daughter gets just the right flavors.

Memories flood back of my overwhelming anxiety and feeling of time pressure when grand-daughter insisted two years ago that perfect birthday desire could only be filled if Pony Party for she and friends. 

At the time, with only just over 3 weeks available, it seemed a huge worry. How ever could I possibly be sure that ponies — used for packing with llamas on trips in summer, not handled all during long cold snowy winter — would be safe for leaping, shrieking little kids? How to be sure day would be satisfactory for special occasion???

Emergency call placed to wonderful 4-H leader for help in being sure ponies are ready and safe. So relieved when she says has done Pony Parties in past. She tells me will be memorable for little girls; tells me she has time to work with ponies and help me on day of to ensure safety.

I relax a bit as we start working with my steady trustworthy ponies, but still see more to do each day. Brush, brush, brush to get long winter coats mostly out; pull tall disheveled weeds from alongside pasture fence beside the large lawn area; farm kids help me and jobs are fun, done quickly. 

I find white woven-webbed fencing once used for goats in storage and untangle to see if can make big corral on lawn for leading children around in. It looks good, works well for riding ring and festive when top decorated with pink and purple streamers (be sure all tucked in, none are flapping, can’t have spooked ponies.)

As Gretchen said in her book, the memories now are precious, so worth the angst and time spent. Now when I walk back downhill with big white dog, across the field, I see in my mind the beautiful, troublesome, white woven-webbed ring; feel the pleasure of the day with nine little girls. Remember the picture with all made for grand-daughter that Christmas; my copy peeking out still from behind other newer pictures in my office.

Yes, I realize Gretchen’s right and thank her for reminding me. Taking time do go the extra mile for family, as reinforced when reading about Blue Zones and factors thought to contribute to healthy centenarians, is definitely worth it. Gretchen gives other ideas in her book. Can I use some of those to make future memories? Will hold good thoughts for another day.

https://smile.amazon.com/Happiness-...9556570&sprefix=gretchen+rubin,aps,272&sr=8-4


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

*8-Minute Balance & Core Routine*

Catching up this journal, so posting here all 4 parts of the twice weekly exercise routine:


8-MIN BALANCE & CORE STRENGTH (Part 1)
On Tuesday and Saturday, after daily yoga, comes a simple 8-minute balance and core-strengthening routine. Not sure why, but I dislike it so much that I procrastinate, finding small chores to do, before even starting yoga. Once yoga finished, when on the mat, the 8-minute routine follows naturally, as has its own 30-second song to keep each element going.

Realized when out walking last week that I’ve never even posted what’s done in the 8-minute routine. Hard to describe in words, so planned to make the video, but 2 years have passed now; how can friends join in this part of experiment if I don’t tell them how to do it? 

Since video still in future, decide must list out procedures. Tried to do last week and found difficult; today, I decide can manage if just put out one smaller piece at a time. Today, focus on reasons need to do exercises for balance and core-strengthening as age. 

Read that extremely important to improve balance as aging, since falls are number one cause of disability and injuries leading to death in elderly (not nice wording, but is what we’re all becoming.) Balance is helped, also, by strengthening body’s core.

The actual importance of focusing on these specific items came to my attention years ago when attending a health event and listening to an orthopedic surgeon tell about 70-year-old tri-athletes who looked inside like 40-year-olds. He’d come up with a plan by which all people could realize those benefits. That will be subject of next post. For now, enjoy the day and get mentally prepared to add this small routine to your life at least one day a week!




FACE THE FUTURE: 8-MIN ROUTINE (Part 2)
Saturday morning and again Tuesday are days for short balance and core-strength routine. Sure enough, I procrastinate, reading THE HAPPINESS PROJECT – chapter called Eternity is about spirituality; Blue Zones indicate spirituality important for longevity, so I enjoy reading about St. Terese of Lemieux, who died of TB at age 24 in 1897, yet left such a legacy of writing.

Yoga done, I next pickup book called THE VIBRANT LIFE by Amanda Haas. She, like me, appears at certain age to have realized must start putting healthy things in life. The book has many easy delicious gorgeous-looking vegetable recipes. In front, it has yoga poses, I see that regular planks have arms straight down. Mine done on forearms, as seems better since I starting at such later age. I lay book down and start on exercise.Easy once started, as song takes me through to end. 

However, back to discussion of reason started with balance and core-strength routine. As said last time, I received a handout by orthopedic surgeon, handout shows, he said, necessary things to keep inside of our bodies at a more youthful age. That handout called F.A.C.E the Future. It had nice diagram showing each letter of FACE, as described below.

F is Flexibility (that covered by daily yoga routine)
A is Aerobics (that covered by High-Intensity Interval Training, even if done at snail’s pace, I hope)
C is Carry a Load (which he says are planks and wall-sits; I call Core Strength)
E is Equilibrium (he shows stork pose, I added Eagle pose and one other movement; call it balance)

After several years of seeing F.A.C.E. the FUTURE handout pasted on my bathroom wall, it finally took root in me and a simple routine came to mind. 

I love my routine and especially having the 30-second song to keep it going so much, that I’ve even used a different kids’ song and taught the 3- minute balance portion (1-1/2 minutes on each leg, takes 3 repetitions of song for each leg) to children needing better balance for horse riding, x-c skiing, gymnastics. 

Enough time spent writing today. The difficult part has seemed how to describe the exercises, will try to do that next time.




SING IN MORNING: 8-MIN ROUTINE (Part 3)
Weekend guests left this morning, so yoga and exercise came after seeing them off. During yoga while breathing Good-In, Bad-Out, my mind gave memory of first on-stage duet singing experience when 7 years old. Me and my friend, adorable little blond girls both, chosen to sing Onward Christian Soldiers at our small school’s assembly (was grades 1-6, with 3 grades each room.) 

I wonder what happened to that girl, as the family moved before we finished grade 6. Therefore, during my usual “procrastination period,” i.e. before starting 8-minute exercise routine, I went to computer, searched her name on Facebook and PM’d a possibly right-aged person. Justified by thinking that connections important and will be good to remind her of that early point in our lives.

Then did the 8-minute balance and core-strength routine. Felt happy while singing out loud the 30-second song for each segment; remembered, as Gretchen Rubin says in THE HAPPINESS PROJECT, that research shows singing in the morning contributes to happier start to day.

I head out for daily walk when finished with exercise, as have realized that only during walks do blog posts most reliably come to mind. Perhaps, I think, morning singing is why I’m happier during last few years, since have snail-mail song with aerobics on 3 days a week and have singing 2 days a week during the 8-minute exercise routine. That leaves 2 days without any morning singing. What shall I do on those days?

Our house guests introduced a lovely song at dinner each of 3 nights. Something from her religious tradition, my friend said; it was like a prayer before the meal. I believe words were, “We gather together to ask the Lord’s blessing; we ask the Lord’s blessing on all that we do.” 

I decide, since husband and I not usually having formal sit-down dinners except if company present, that I’ll make that blessing song part of drinking the morning potion of NMN & Resveratrol. Probably good to have a blessing on that experimental new routine.

However, now will start on Part 3 of the 8-Minute Balance and Core-Strength Routine’s post by giving you the 30-second song I use, repeated over and over during each segment of the routine. It’s the easy-to-sing Battle Hymn of the Republic. More familiar to you, possibly, when I say it starts out, “Mine eyes have seen the Glory of the coming of the Lord…..”

I slightly revise it to words that I remember (even if wrong), by continuing, “He is trompling out the vineyards where the grapes of wrath are stored.” Then, have never known correct words for the next part, so I sing, “Da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da-the-mighty-sword, His truth is marching on.” Then the course, known to everyone: “Glory, glory, Hallelujah. Glory, glory, hallelujah. Glory, glory, hallelujah, His truth is marching on.” 

If sung at the pace the writer intended (by listening to Johnny Cash sing it on YouTube), it goes excruciatingly slowly and lasts a full minute. Therefore, I speed it up to the pace I’ve always known, which makes it last exactly 30-seconds. Proven by watching second hand on clock many times while doing wall sit, which will be described in Part 4.

Therefore, practice this song to get ready for Part 4, which will describe each segment of the routine and while doing it, you will sing this 30-second song exactly 15 times to get you through the entire routine. Actually, only 7-1/2 minutes of exercise. All the best, until next time!

Note: As said previously, if helping children do balance exercises, you can use a song they like better and if sung slowly it will last 30 seconds, which is the Do-Re-Mi song from Sound of Music.




BALANCE & CORE: 8-Min Routine (Part 4)
Lots of family arriving due to holiday, so changed schedule to put aerobics a day early, then 8-minute exercise on Friday morning. No procrastination!

Very enjoyable to spend time with family and an important Blue Zones element. All left today, so finally posting actual routine. Balance first (1-1/2 minutes standing on each leg while doing different poses), planks next (1 minute each with front, side, side), then wall sit (90 seconds).

Balance:
1) This first part was seen in a golf magazine and said to improve body turn and balance — Bring leg up, knee bent, to about waist high; bring leg across in front of you by keeping upper body straight and using hip swivel to help move leg across and back for 30 seconds; singing the song (see Part 3 post) makes the 30 seconds pass quickly for me with laughter. At end of 30 seconds, keeping foot off floor, grab foot with hand on same side as raised leg and move into Stork Pose.

2) Stork Pose involves holding foot off floor with hand while stretching leg back and body forward with free hand outstretched to make the stork’s head. As balance improves, move out-stretched leg and opposing out-stretched arm into different levels or positions to offset balance so body learns to correct quickly. Again, singing the song makes those 30 seconds pass quickly for me. At end of time, immediately move upraised foot into Eagle Pose.

3) Eagle Pose is to place the foot of outstretched leg behind knee of the leg anchored on ground; then raise same side arm up and out into 90 degree position, wrap other arm under the 90-degree arm and bring hand up on outside so that both hands make a form looking like the eagle’s head, i.e. body will be very straight as if being a bird on a perch surveying the landscape. Balance is very hard to maintain when first doing this pose; as balance improves, bend the knee to lower and raise the heavy body. When finished with these 30 seconds, put foot on floor and raise other leg to start with first balance exercise and go through same routine for other leg.

When finished with all three positions for both sides of body, drop to floor for core strength.

As describe in Part 2, the orthopedic surgeon had shown on his diagram F.A.C.E. the Future that planks are a valuable exercise for what he called “carry a load” and I call building core strength. I got further encouragement towards doing planks when friend told me she heard Cher saying that at age 70 she does 5 minutes of planks. You might want to do more, but I decided that my routine with 3 minutes done twice a week is sufficient for me, as follows.

Core Strength:
1) Front plank, since I started at late age, is done with forearms resting on floor, body raised to make a “plank” between the toes and upper arms/shoulder. While raising the body, tighten and pull in all of the groin area to help keep muscles around pelvis strong and help stave off the unfortunate incontinence that sometimes comes with old age; both urinary tract and rectum are helped with tightening exercise. Do one complete minute. (If younger person, you may want to do plank position with arms completely out-stretched.)

Doing a complete minute means two renditions of the 30-second song. I keep track of which rendition I’m on by having my hands balled into loose fists during first 30 seconds and then vigorously pointing fingers straight out during second 30 seconds. You’ll be amazed how easy it is to forget, when this becomes habit and your mind drifts away to other things, if you’ve already done 30-seconds or are still on first pass-through, so I suggest having a method to know.

2) Next, for side plank, roll onto one side with weight still on forearm, lift side off ground and have body make a sideways “plank” between foot on ground and upper arm/shoulder. Again, will do for one minute. To keep track of which 30-second portion I’m doing, I bring upper hand down and tap underside of waist to encourage the upheld position, and then, when starting second 30 seconds I raise that arm straight up pointing towards sky, which seems to help it become stronger and feels victorious. When finished with one side, roll over and do same on other side.

3) For final core-strength exercise, the F.A.C.E the Future handout said “wall sits.” I was excited to remember I’d seen these in swimmer Diana Nyad’s book in 1980 while I was in Alaska and going to a gym provided by Arco for its employees on the North Slope. She called the exercise 90-90s, since back is against wall and lowered to position with legs at 90 degrees, then that position held for 90 seconds. For me, that means the little song is done three times. 

Again, you will be surprised, but if not having something to tell you which rendition of song you are on, it is easy to forget and, to be sure you’ve done the 90 seconds, you may have to keep going. Therefore, during first 30-seconds, I tap fingers on legs, then for 2nd time, I raise hands and place arms against wall, as if in surrender (saw that as chest expansion exercise on a golfer video), then for 3rd part, I stretch the arms and hands up while still keeping shoulders against wall. Is hard!

So there you have it. An 8-minute routine to improve balance and core strength for safer aging. Or, possibly, even for greater safety while walking, skiing, riding and running at any age. Hoping some will tell me if they able to follow and have included in their own program for healthier life!


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

8-Minute Balance & Core Strength Video
Above link is to the video made shortly after my last post made in 2020, as I'm suddenly realizing in 2021 that unless I place something here, my Member Journal will soon disappear into the ether, never to be found again. That would make me sad, so what better quick post than to put in place the video which encapsulates all three parts of the last post last year. Perfect!


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

BEST BIG WHITE LLAMA DIED JAN 2022
End of an era.
No more llama pack trips.
(Luckily friend is still healthy at 84 now.)
Many memories of odd, stubborn animals.
Family decided mules pack better; won’t regret.
Only I will miss her gentle presence.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh, how sad, so sorry. My condolences.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

FIRST BIG MULE. 7 YEARS AGO.
Exhilarating— but scary for me to be up high due to PTSD from fall off horse at age 16 just at start of senior year. Told husband I wanted our feet on ground when hiking, our own bodies staying strong and our own hearts doing the aerobics work.

Only realize now after another pony and two smaller pack mules what a lovely animal that first big mule was and how grateful I am to the young man who allowed me to have him (Festus) and Bonnie (a female companion mule) as my first experience with mules.

I hope they gave their subsequent owner and the small child who was looking forward to “goin’ fishing” as he was led around on Bonnie some very good times in the back country. Thinking of Festus today, as looking again for a new smaller pack mule and glad that from this first mule I have a good idea of how a great mule behaves toward new owner.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

NEW MULE READY FOR HIKES -- Margie, 13-3, 18 years old


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

COUGAR ATTACKS MULES
Our two mules received serious wounds from cougar attack on the weekend (luckily, a third mule had no injuries.) Neighbor above sent photo from yard cam showing four cougars — a large one and three almost grown. Another sent cam from his patio below us showing a single cougar. Means at least five to worry about.

Game department says working to reduce cougar population, but regulations and neighbors make it very difficult. We have to hope we see cougars on our property so can validly dispense with them.

As I found before with anger, fear also makes the uphill jog have higher intensity aerobic quality and time passes more quickly. My tiny can of bear spray probably won’t help much if a cougar leaps from steep bank above my trail, so I hope the big white dog who seemed to understand to stay closer to me today will deter cougars, as that would be an unfortunate early end to my 40-year Experiment.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

That is horrible. I am so sorry. Can the cuts be stitched up! I am praying you stay safe


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

OH NO! How awful!! I wonder how they survived? Maybe they fought the cougar off. 

I hope they'll still do well on the hikes and not be too nervous. I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks, they are older mollies, so I'm hoping will still be fine on pack trips. We feel very lucky that they apparently drove cougar away. Vet said not to stitch up that horrible wound, but to spray it with Underwood and fly spray around it. Other more energetic mule has a long tear on her underbelly, not deep like this at least, said to treat the same way. She has many fine scratches and smaller tears on her legs and nose, so we think she did most of the fighting. Both are getting powder antibiotic each morning. I'm crossing fingers and hoping he's right about the healing. Keeping them in stalls at night until fish and game department tells us some cougars have been eliminated. Houses are scattered through the hills above us and, in 50 years of being on this land, only once before were small goats killed by coyotes before their paddock's fence was improved. Quite a shock to feel that animals won't be safe when we're just outside a small, but civilized town, not at all in the wilderness of Montana or Alaska.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

How are the mules?


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

knightrider said:


> How are the mules?


Mules are fine. Wounds healed. Cougars still out there, so we're keeping them lower on the property for winter, closer to buildings and dogs nearby. A worry, but hope they will stay safe.


----------

